

The Cloud is not a Silver Bullet - jsatok
http://stu.mp/2011/04/the-cloud-is-not-a-silver-bullet.html

======
bittermang
Even silver bullets are not silver bullets. You still need a weapon to fire
the munition with, the ability and knowledge to properly use it, and the skill
to actually land a lethal blow on the werewolf.

------
ares2012
Great, insightful discussion of the key problem with people building on top of
AWS today - it does not solve all of your problems. You still have to have an
operations strategy, a high-availability strategy and a disaster recovery
strategy. All AWS does for you is save you the cost of racking and maintaining
your own servers.

------
jpdoctor
Not sure what is meant by "S3 has 11 nines of durability". Obviously not an
availability number, but what is it?

~~~
superchink
99.999999999% uptime?

~~~
jpdoctor
... which translates to 3ms of downtime in 10 years with their current data,
which makes no sense.

I'm guessing it's closer to the way that telecom guys work: 1 bit error in
10^12 bits is common for fiber comm.

~~~
superchink
Their explanation is here: <http://aws.amazon.com/s3/#protecting>

Looks like they're differentiating between durability ("99.999999999%") and
availability ("99.99%").

So it's not uptime that has 11 9s…my mistake. Should have checked the
documentation.

